# PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2018)

*PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

be quiet! hat die Einsteigernetzteile der PurePower Serie aktualisiert. Die neuen Modelle liefern ab 400W ab jetzt die Effizienzklasse Gold. Dazu wurde die Garantie, wie bei den höheren Serien üblich, auf 5 Jahre verlängert. 

Durch die verbesserte Effizienz lassen sich die Netzteile auch besser kühlen und sind dadurch leiser. 

be quiet!: Pure-Power-11-Netzteile bekommen 80Plus Gold - ComputerBase


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Ist das schön wenn die dann noch zum selben Preis gehandelt werden super!


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Tolle Sache. Vom P/L ist die "Pure Power" Serie ja schon immer gut gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Ist jetzt die Frage, in wie weit vor dem Release von Navi auch noch mal die Straight Power Serie aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Camari (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Ist damit die Pure Power 10 Serie keine Empfehlung mehr wert ?


----------



## Cosmas (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Frage, in wie weit vor dem Release von Navi auch noch mal die Straight Power Serie aktualisiert wird.



Die Version 11, welche Version 10 nochmal deutlich verbessert hat, gibts aufm Markt doch erst nen knappes Jahr, da wird so schnell wohl nix passieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21-0aP7CU7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de



> *Seit dem 11.01.2018 im Sortiment*








Camari schrieb:


> Ist damit die Pure Power 10 Serie keine Empfehlung mehr wert ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö!

Edit: Unsinn Pure Power mit Power Zone verwechselt, trotzdem von den Pure Power Teilen hab ich auch noch nie viel gehalten, aber immernoch besser als Chinaböller und nun auch noch deutlich effizienter.


----------



## wolflux (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Ha, natürlich BQuiet aber das nächste Nteil wird ein Seasonic sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Durch die verbesserte Effizienz lassen sich die Netzteile auch besser kühlen und sind dadurch leiser.


Schade, leise sind die Netzteile schon lange, die Haltbarkeit wäre ein meiner Meinnug nach wesentlicherer Punkt. Wenn die Lüfter höher drehen würden, und auch 500U/min hört man nicht, wären die netzteil merklich kühler und würden entsprechend länger halten. Die grobe Regel der Reaktionskinetik _"10° C verdoppeln die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit!"_ ist mit grobem Daumen auch bei Kondensatoren anzuwenden.

Ansonsten schöne Netzteile


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Hat jmd schon was gehärt bzgl. des Aufbaus der "kleinen"? Ist das 300W Netzteil noch gruppenreguliert?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Die Netzteile unter 400W bleiben auf dem Stand des L9 und damit Gruppenreguliert.




Cosmas schrieb:


> > Ist jetzt die Frage, in wie weit vor dem Release von Navi auch noch mal die Straight Power Serie aktualisiert wird.
> 
> 
> Die Version 11, welche Version 10 nochmal deutlich verbessert hat, gibts aufm Markt doch erst nen knappes Jahr, da wird so schnell wohl nix passieren.



Wobei das L10 auch erst ein Jahr und das L9 zwei Jahre alt ist. 
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM: Hoehere Effizienz fuer neue Einsteiger-Modelle - ComputerBase
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzteil-Hardware-219902/News/Be-quiet-Pure-Power-10-DC-DC-1219908/


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Schade....aber danke für die Info


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



Camari schrieb:


> Ist damit die Pure Power 10 Serie keine Empfehlung mehr wert ?


Ja, weil die Preise gleich sein sollen. Sehe ich aber nocht nicht. OB der Sprung von Silber auf Gold 10,-€ Strom spart, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

So langsam muss man sich wirklich die Frage stellen in wie weit die Straight- und Darkpower noch eine berechtigung haben. Statt einem StraightPower kann quasi in allen "normalen" PCs auch das PP11 genutzt werden, das DarkPower ist mittlerweile so in die Jahre gekommen dass es gute/bessere (?) Alternativen gibt.

BQ müsste also in absehbarer Zeit auch die Klassen darüber anpassen um sich nicht selbst zu überholen, sprich das DarkPower11 zum StraightPower 12 umlabeln und ein DPP12 vorstellen das wieder alles besser macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So langsam muss man sich wirklich die Frage stellen in wie weit die Straight- und Darkpower noch eine berechtigung haben..


Es gibt weiterhin große Unterschiede. Aber seit den System Power 7 Netzteilen ist die Einsteigerklasse brauchbar





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt weiterhin große Unterschiede. Aber seit den System Power 7 Netzteilen ist die Einsteigerklasse brauchbar



Klar gibts die. Aber warum sollte ich ein StraightPower kaufen wollen?
Für 99% aller PCs reicht das neue PP technisch locker und die High-End -ler kaufen ein DarkPower oder was anderes in dem Bereich (nen Seasonic Prime Titan oder sowas).

Das Straight ist dazwischen im leeren Raum sozusagen. Alles was das früher besser als die Klasse darunter konnte wurde ja aufgeholt. Streng genommen war das Straight ab dem Punkt obsolet wo das PurePower DC-DC bekommen hat.


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Wobei das E11 wohl immer noch den leiseren Lüfter hat.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar gibts die. Aber warum sollte ich ein StraightPower kaufen wollen?
> Für 99% aller PCs reicht das neue PP technisch locker und die High-End -ler kaufen ein DarkPower oder was anderes in dem Bereich (nen Seasonic Prime Titan oder sowas).
> 
> Das Straight ist dazwischen im leeren Raum sozusagen. Alles was das früher besser als die Klasse darunter konnte wurde ja aufgeholt. Streng genommen war das Straight ab dem Punkt obsolet wo das PurePower DC-DC bekommen hat.


Wirklich? Gibt es da keine qualitativen Unterschiede?

Das "Dark Power" war mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Natürlich gibts die - nur sind keine für einen normalen Endkunden praktisch relevante mehr dabei. Ob der Ripplewert jetzt 5 mV besser oder schlechter ist wenn man 50mV unter der erlaubten Grenze ist spielt nunmal für Normalsterbliche absolut keine Rolle.

Früher war das Straight das gute P/L Netzteil in der Oberklasse, das Dark die Highend-Maschine und das PurePower das gruppenregulierte "Billigding" wenns auf den letzten Euro ankam oder die verwendete Hardware ebenso günstig war.
Jetzt ist das PurePower so gut, dass das Straight nicht mehr nötig ist für normale PCs und wenn man Enthusiast ist ist das Straight zu "schlecht" und man kauft ein Dark.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die - nur sind keine für einen normalen Endkunden praktisch relevante mehr dabei. Ob der Ripplewert jetzt 5 mV besser oder schlechter ist wenn man 50mV unter der erlaubten Grenze ist spielt nunmal für Normalsterbliche absolut keine Rolle.


Mäuschen,

ich kritisiere und verbessere Dich ungern und sehr selten. Wenn Du Dir z.B. die Spannungsschwankungen des L10 auf 5V anschaust, dann liegt man neu schon bei 60% des maximal tolerierten Wertes. Wie sieht das mit drei Jahre alten und durchgenudelten Kondensatoren aus, wenn ein Netzteil oft und lange im Einsatz ist? Gerade mit diesen lächerlichen BeQuiet Drehzahlen, die alles machen, aber nicht kühlen.

Auch die Spannungsstabilität der L10 Netzteil ist auf 3,3V alles andere als gut. Das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber die paar Euro mehr für ein Straight Power 11 sind etwas mehr als Luxus. Man kann das Netzteil dafür einfach etwas länger nutzen


----------



## Cosmas (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Und bei Wirkungsgraden der SP 11 Serie die näher an Platinum als an Gold sind und Platinum teils sogar übertreffen, armortisiert sich das über die Laufzeit ebenfalls wieder, da man ja doch noch das ein oder andere Watt spart.

Dazu sindse eben noch stabiler, haben weniger Restwelligkeit und sind leiser, dank 135mm SW3 gegenüber dem 120mm Modell und bieten meist auch noch ein paar Anschlüsse und Rails mehr...der Aufpreis gegenüber den PP kommt nicht von ungefähr. 
Mir kommt weiterhin kein PP ins Gehäuse, die 5-10€ mehr fürs SP geb ich gerne aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir z.B. die Spannungsschwankungen des L10 auf 5V anschaust, dann liegt man neu schon bei 60% des maximal tolerierten Wertes. Wie sieht das mit drei Jahre alten und durchgenudelten Kondensatoren aus, wenn ein Netzteil oft und lange im Einsatz ist? Gerade mit diesen lächerlichen BeQuiet Drehzahlen, die alles machen, aber nicht kühlen.
> 
> Auch die Spannungsstabilität der L10 Netzteil ist auf 3,3V alles andere als gut. Das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber die paar Euro mehr für ein Straight Power 11 sind etwas mehr als Luxus. Man kann das Netzteil dafür einfach etwas länger nutzen



Du hast ja Recht aber es geht doch nicht ums L10 sondern ums L11...?

Klar wird das an der Situation wahrscheinlich keine Welten ändern aber wir reden halt hier von Dingen die ein nicht-Nerd nie gehört hat und ihn auch nie interessieren muss. Wenn man sich ansieht wie zigtausende von PCs da draußen viele Jahre lang mit NTs laufen die viel, VIEL schlechter sind als ein L10 gehen einem schon die Argumente ein bisschen aus um jemandem der einfach nur ein brauchbares NT will ein Straight statt eines Pure Powers zu empfehlen. Die Laufzeit die du erwähnst mag da noch das stärkste Argument sein aber auch hier: Wie viele ewig alte TT Hamburg/Berlin/... Schrotthaufen hier noch rumlaufen^^


----------



## onlygaming (1. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das L10 auch erst ein Jahr und das L9 zwei Jahre alt ist.



Dazu müsste BQ erstmal ein DPP 12 rausbringen weil man sich sonst in den eigenen Karren fährt, das E11 unterscheidet sich nicht mehr so groß vom DPP 11. 

Denke das E11 wird noch laaaaaange am Markt bleiben.


----------



## Hacksplash (2. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Da hat sich das Warten für mich doch gelohnt: neues PP11 für den Hauptrechner, das 4 Jahre alte E9 kommt in den 2.PC und dessen - öhm keine Ahnung wie altes - L8 wandert in den Ersatzteilschrank


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Nun hat mein 9 Jahres altes Netzteil auch mal Ruhestand


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ansieht wie zigtausende von PCs da draußen viele Jahre lang mit NTs laufen die viel, VIEL schlechter sind als ein L10 gehen einem schon die Argumente ein bisschen aus um jemandem der einfach nur ein brauchbares NT will ein Straight statt eines Pure Powers zu empfehlen.


Das stimmt dann wohl. Ich werde wohl ruhigen Gewissens die neue Pure Power Serie zukünftig empfehlen.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*

Klingt toll  Und irgendwann werden auch 300W Netzteile eine so hohe Effizienz haben, für Bürorechner mehr als ausreichend,obwohl da gibt es schon bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Firefox83 (2. November 2018)

*AW: PurePower L11: Netzteile ab 400W mit verbesserter Effizienz und verlängerter Garantie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So langsam muss man sich wirklich die Frage stellen in wie weit die Straight- und Darkpower noch eine berechtigung haben. Statt einem StraightPower kann quasi in allen "normalen" PCs auch das PP11 genutzt werden, das DarkPower ist mittlerweile so in die Jahre gekommen dass es gute/bessere (?) Alternativen gibt.



nett! ich habe mir vorgestern gerade ein SP E11 550W NT bestellt, im Unwissen, dass das PP11 neu kommt. 

Naja, mit dem E11 liege ich sicherlich nicht falsch, aber mit dem PP11 wäre ich auch bestens bedient gewesen, mit paar Euros mehr in der Tasche....

C'est la vie


----------

